# West Nyack, NY - XV2 8.5 4/S NY



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

2015 SS 8.6 plow side only needs a cutting edge 
Rest is good 
Few dents on sides 
Back is clean will gets pics tom
$4400 
Zip 10994


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Could add frame for $200 but keeping wires we run western will be professionally removed


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)




----------

